# steinhatchee fl fishing info



## TurkeyJay (Mar 9, 2016)

Hoping to get yalls help. My father and two other hunting buddies  and I are heading down there first week of April. We will be going out with guides both days but are wondering if we should go out deep or stay in the flats fishing.  A little info: my dad 73 yrs old and has cancer. i think he would be more comfortable going out to deep water with the boat having more room and shade for him. We have fished the flats  down there many times since the earlier 90's. We are looking to have a great time , make some great memories and catch fish. Any help will be greatly appreciated .

thanks


----------



## bhdawgs (Mar 9, 2016)

depends on your target species?   The trout should be on the flats or close to it by then.  I would think your Dad would be more comfortable staying inshore and not having to get beat up on a long boat ride offshore.


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 11, 2016)

Who ate you chartering for offshore? Big Ben charters is a top notch outfit, plus he has a 33'  Twin Vee cat that is very stable and rides great. He's also got a large t top so your dad could get out of the sun if he wanted.


----------



## doeboy1 (Mar 13, 2016)

Sheepshead should be spawning on the nearshore reefs and can be alot of action.


----------



## TurkeyJay (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank yall for the replies so far. We have not booked a charter yet was hoping for some of yalls input on that as well. I'll look at Big Bens charter. I can say I haven't seen my dad this excited in long time. Even if we do not catch fish i know the memories will be priceless.


----------



## kingfish (Mar 14, 2016)

Not wanting to be a "know it all", but it is Big Bend Charters.  Brian Smith is a great guide and person.  Mark Lord is a really good inshore guide also.


----------



## Coreypnich (Mar 14, 2016)

If your looking for inshore I would recommend capt. Mike farmer of salt addiction charters. I've fished with him multiple times and he has always put us on fish! He is also a fun guy to fish with, he doesn't try to push his customers to fish too hard like some do. He would be very accommodating with your father as he was with mine. Good luck!


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 20, 2016)

kingfish said:


> Not wanting to be a "know it all", but it is Big Bend Charters.  Brian Smith is a great guide and person.  Mark Lord is a really good inshore guide also.


r

Not being a know it all at all. Good catch on my screw up. I knew that was the name, fished with Brian several times, just screwed up.


----------



## TurkeyJay (Mar 23, 2016)

We have booked a our trip with Big Bend Charters. Thank you all for the help. When we get back ill post pics of our catch.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Mar 25, 2016)

Google the sea had marina and there will be a link to all the guides that go out of that area. I've used big bend and Tuner sports fishing out of there. Can't go wrong with either outfit but you have to go a long ways to get to deep water for big grouper and snapper out of stienhatchee.


----------

